

Ask HN: What are the most important problems in our field? - zensavona

"Our field" being Technology - software, electronics, computers.<p>RE: http://www.paulgraham.com/procrastination.html
======
kombinatorics
My field being Mathematics and Computer Science, the next big thing is really
Quantum Computing. On the theory aspect, the biggest "success" would be to
solve P=NP.

